
Manage and Secure Environment Variables in Serverless - apprience
https://github.com/DieProduktMacher/serverless-env-generator
======
apprience
A Serverless 1.x plugin to manage environment variables with YAML and turn
them into a .env file on deployment.

Supports encryption with KMS, multiple stages and custom profiles.

